# Nubian doe in heat, not breeding.



## MelMitchell (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys! I have a two year old doe that we are trying to breed for the first time. Her previous owner didn't breed her or her sister last year for reasons I cannot recall. All three of my adult does came into heat yesterday, although this particular doe's signs of heat were not as pronounced as the other two. I brought the buck into their pen, as the two sisters panic when separated. He bred the other two does without any objections, but this doe would not let him anywhere near her. My husband even tried holding her still to soothe her at one point, which made things worse. We tried taking the other two does out, but it made no difference. Then we left them alone and watched from the house...still nothing. We decided to leave him in the pen overnight, thinking that maybe she just needed to get used to him. Today she is most definitely in standing heat. I have watched them as much as my toddler son would allow, but still nothing. The buck is still following her around like a love-sick teenager and she will have nothing to do with him. I'm sure it's possible that they bred when I wasn't looking, but he left the other two does alone after breeding, so I'm assuming he hasn't successfully bred this doe yet. I am not really sure what to do now, if there even is anything I can do. I don't want to miss this heat window, and I'll be out of town when she should come into heat next. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 3, 2011)

They can be quite sneaky and you may not see it happen.  If she was  here, I would leave her with the buck for 45 days to cover two heat cycles.

Edited to fix typos.  Darn iPad.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 3, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> They can be quite sneaky and you may not see it happen.  If she was  here, I would leave her with the buck for 45 days to cover two heat cycles.
> 
> Edited to fix typos.  Darn iPad.


x2


----------



## MelMitchell (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it a danger to the (hopefully) pregnant does to leave him in the same pen that long? He is a fairly docile buck, but he's still a buck. How likely is harm to the fetus if he butts the does in their sides? Argh! So many questions! Can you tell I'm new to this?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you about that, I can't promise 100% he wont be too rough with one fo the does, all I can say, is we have done it for years, even leaving the buck in with the doe up until the first couple have started kidding.   I have seen it take a couple days for a doe to stand while coming into heat, then she may stand just for a little while and  be done and you will miss it, since you aren't there all the time.  

But if there isn't a housing or feeding problem I would consider just leaving him with the girls.  Writting dates down as you see anything going on and taking notes.


----------



## MelMitchell (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that's what I'll do then. They seem to be getting along fine, even while eating. I did notice when I went out to give them dinner that the doe in question's backside was wet, but it was hard to tell if it was from her own discharge or if the buck had finally gotten to her. I guess I'll find out in April.  Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 4, 2011)

MelMitchell said:
			
		

> I think that's what I'll do then. They seem to be getting along fine, even while eating. I did notice when I went out to give them dinner that the doe in question's backside was wet, but it was hard to tell if it was from her own discharge or if the buck had finally gotten to her. I guess I'll find out in April.  Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 4, 2011)

sometimes you can tell, by the way the hair is laying on their back.  The front hooves of the buck Scraping on the side of the doe, near her top-line, but changing the direction of the hair to up and down in that spot instead of front to back.   If that makes any sense.


----------

